# Which Desktop for X220?



## balanga (Mar 27, 2017)

I have a ThinkPad  X220 with FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE installed and would be intersted to know which DM is recommended by anyone using such a system.

I have tried Lumina and Xfce but both end up with X crashing with an error.

I would paste in the errors from `dmesg` but I can't get a browser running on that system and re-typing would be difficult.

The system has a high resolution in text mode, which is nice, although `midnight commander` runs in a wishy washy pale blue colour which is difficult to  view.

Any ideas on how to configure this.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2017)

balanga said:


> I would paste in the errors from  dmesg but I can't get a browser running on that system and re-typing would be difficult.


misc/pastebinit might come in handy.


----------



## balanga (Mar 27, 2017)

Can I paste from the cmd line?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2017)

Just do `dmesg | pastebinit`. It should return with a Pastebin URL that has the contents of the dmesg(8).


----------



## balanga (Mar 27, 2017)

Wow... what a useful program....

This is dmesg

http://paste2.org/7VB74m5K

This is Xorg.0.log

http://paste2.org/6NZHJgDE


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2017)

The X configuration looks good but dmesg(8) is showing a crashing dbus. That may be the cause of the window managers crashing (because they fail to connect to dbus).


----------



## balanga (Mar 27, 2017)

Using Xfce4 I get a D-Bus error  - Failed to open "/etc/machine-id".


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2017)

Have you tried (re)installing devel/dbus?


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 27, 2017)

balanga said:


> Using Xfce4 I get a D-Bus error  - Failed to open "/etc/machine-id".


Make sure to add dbus_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf


----------



## balanga (Mar 27, 2017)

I had this in earlier versions but I thought I had read that it wasn't necessary with 11.0...

Anyway I've added it now and both Desktops work.


----------



## tankist02 (Mar 27, 2017)

According to the HandBook dbus is not required for XFCE. Am I wrong?


----------



## balanga (Mar 27, 2017)

tankist02 said:


> According to the HandBook dbus is not required for XFCE. Am I wrong?


I thought I had read something along those lines somewhere...

Well on my system, without DBUS, X crashed as soon as I started Xfce, but it works fine now that it's included.


----------

